# When should I???



## LeonaShelby (Feb 17, 2014)

I have an Anatolian LGD that I am not sure of ever being around kidding does before. I am taking precautions and penning up my girls during delivery. My worry is that the babies may get inadvertently hurt by the big guy (137 lbs!!!) or he might try and do the unthinkable to one of them. How long should I wait to introduce today's newborn bucklings to my big guy? Thoughts? Thanks in advance everyone!

~LeonaS


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Not sure about your guy... But I introduced my new baby to the 2 dogs after about a week, and they both did great with her. Just supervise until you're sure.


----------



## LeonaShelby (Feb 17, 2014)

That's what I'll do then. Thanks for your help! =D


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I also think it is not a matter of time but a matter of close supervission until you know he is ok with kids. Each dog may take a different amount of time but needs to be closely watched until you are 100% sure he is ok with them.


----------



## LeonaShelby (Feb 17, 2014)

That is true. This guy was given to me as an 8 year old retiree. I gave him a 1.5 acre pasture with 15 does and he has worked out marvelously! Today I watched him do a few things that put me on edge though. The doe who just kidded was tending to her kids in the pen and the big guy came up and was growling at her. Not sure what to make of that. I will be keeping a VERY sharp eye on them when I do introduce them to each other.


----------

